# I hate anime - Watching Death Note [Netflix]



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

I actually just started it. I felt the need to mention that I HATE anime with a PASSION. I find it geeky, nerdy, and made for people with social issues and disorders, filled with cringe-worthy emotes and over-exaggerated expressions and reactions from the characters... That is MY opinion. (My opinion. Get it? Got it? Good. Now that that's over, no more talking about it.) - I emphasized that point just so you'll be able to _feel and understand_ my disdain for anime.

So as you can see, this is a HUGE step for me to watch a movie based on one. I thought it'd be interesting to post this thread, just so that, after the movie is done, I can tell you my thoughts and feelings about the movie, having never watched the show, and having limited understanding of the show. This way you can see that my judgement of the movie is based purely upon the movie, without any prior biases due to the show, itself.

I'm at the scene, right now, where Willem Defoe appears, and it's super cheesy, but I'll deffo keep you all updated! 

Update: First real view of Defoe. Looks super creepy with that smile, from the shadows. Can't wait to see him outside of the shadows. Definitely did well on the makeup. He looks exactly like how he does in the anime. And holy shit, first victim. Now THAT was dark haha.

Update 2: I want to punch the dad right in the vagina.

Update 3: Second guy's death looked SO fake LOL


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Aug 26, 2017)

I hate it too, bro.
High five!

But still, I doubt even mere imagery or story would make me like.
I saw a bit of it and it still has the source material in it.
Sorry Japan but I just don't like your shit


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm kind of skeptical about watching the livery action movie. I'm a hit and miss anime viewer just like I am with cartoons. The aim of death note is a very thrilling experience part take in as you watch the series. My mind is still bamboozled by it. I won't bring high expectations to watching the movie, I'll just see it as any other original Netflix show.


----------



## tech3475 (Aug 26, 2017)

Not complaining about whether you like anime or not, but you could have made the title more accurate as you're giving opinions of the film and maybe include spoiler warnings.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I hate it too, bro.
> High five!
> 
> But still, I doubt even mere imagery or story would make me like.
> ...


High five! B)

I'm going in with an (unfortunate) open mind lol.




BlackWizzard17 said:


> I'm kind of skeptical about watching the livery action movie. I'm a hit and miss anime viewer just like I am with cartoons. The aim of death note is a very thrilling experience part take in as you watch the series. My mind is still bamboozled by it. I won't bring high expectations to watching the movie, I'll just see it as any other original Netflix show.


That's one reason why I'm watching it to critique it without bias I've never seen the show. So far, the movie is cheesy, I just feel like it's going by WAY too fast right now. So that's a negative.



tech3475 said:


> Not complaining about whether you like anime or not, but you could have made the title more accurate as you're giving opinions of the film and maybe include spoiler warnings.


I could've. And I'm avoiding spoilers.


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 26, 2017)

Wtf? It says Death Note and Netflix! What's with all those wanting spoiler warnings? Kids these days....
Btw I liked your opinion, awesome "article "


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Wtf? It says Death Note and Netflix! What's with all those wanting spoiler warnings? Kids these days....
> Btw I liked your opinion, awesome "article "


Not an article. Just my thoughts.

Btw I liked your sarcasm


So the acting kinda sucks inn the movie, it's going by WAY too fast... but the acting sucks in such a way that it's just not "movie-like". It's kind of like, real conversations which is nice. No cheesy or unnatural phrases.


EIDT: and just like that, the cheesy "movie-esque" statements are beginning to appear. Fuck.


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 26, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Not an article. Just my thoughts.
> 
> Btw I liked your sarcasm
> 
> ...


I liked the anime version, japanese live-action are okish I guess. But I don't think I'll watch Netflix version :-) 
But those crying about spoiler warning piss me off.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh shoot, it's out already? I had written it off ages ago because I knew it was going to be a horrible adaptation. Hollywood never gets these things right. Guess I'll hafta watch it myself now, just to see how bad it is and how much it fails the source material. Loved the actual Death Note anime.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> I liked the anime version, japanese live-action are okish I guess. But I don't think I'll watch Netflix version :-)
> But those crying about spoiler warning piss me off.


Me too m8 hahah!


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 26, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Oh shoot, it's out already? I had written it off ages ago because I knew it was going to be a horrible adaptation. Hollywood never gets these things right. Guess I'll hafta watch it myself now, just to see how bad it is and how much it fails the source material. Loved the actual Death Note anime.


Hollywood actually got Ghost in the Shell right. I really liked the movie. And Netflix did an awesome job on Castlevania


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Hollywood actually got Ghost in the Shell right. I really liked the movie. And Netflix did an awesome job on Castlevania


I haven't watched Ghost in the Shell, either the original or the Hollywood version. From what I remember reading, it's only mediocre and tries going the action route instead of being the psychological thriller the original was. Or so I've heard (again, haven't watched it).


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

Bruh has a business card... WITH ONLY HIS FUCKING NAME ON IT. No number, nothing. JUST his name... which he just stated... He's all like, "My name is XXXX" and just hands the dude a card with the same name on it. Like seriously? That's just poor writing. That's not a realistic thing to have happen LOL


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 26, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> I haven't watched Ghost in the Shell, either the original or the Hollywood version. From what I remember reading, it's only mediocre and tries going the action route instead of being the psychological thriller the original was. Or so I've heard (again, haven't watched it).


Agree, but better than.all Moneywood anime adaptations. 
Btw why is L black OP?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Agree, but better than.all Moneywood anime adaptations.
> Btw why is L black OP?


Wtf is L black? - Might've missed it, but I thought I saw something about L in the movie... and then I saw a black guy... coincidence?


Another update: So like, someone says something, and without any explanation, another person is like, "Yep, I believe you. Fuck yes".... seriously? (paraphrasing btw)


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Btw why is L black OP?



Lol, they made such a big deal about this movie being "whitewashed" but here is a pivotal character being "blackwashed" and not a peep from anyone, haha. But anyways, I feel they just fucked up the casting in general. I can't take any of the characters seriously. Like, L being black just cracks me up. Tbh, they took all the mystery out of him. And... he gets up on a podium to address a large crowd of reporters? Ummmm what? _L _did that?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

EW. Call him "Kira". You're American. Don't call him "Kita" with that fucking fake ass Japanese "accent". If you speak with an American accent, speak all your words like that. That's disgusting and gay.


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 26, 2017)

Netflix does strange things! Maybe that is why they don't suck in general? KEEP IT UP OP!


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

H'oooh! Main dude just said to the demon, "Would you shut the fuck up?" - those balls, dude....


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 26, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> EW. Call him "Kira". You're American. Don't call him "Kita" with that fucking fake ass Japanese "accent". If you speak with an American accent, speak all your words like that. That's disgusting and gay.


Call him Killa? Yeah, let's do that


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

Byokugen said:


> Call him Killa? Yeah, let's do that


KILLAH - I get it... pssht.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

L is just super fucking cheesy all around, guys, just a head's up. How he speaks, what he says, what he fucking wears, etc. So unrealistic and cheesy. I cringe.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 26, 2017)

You haven't watched the original, yeah? L is supposed to be kiiinda like that. A recluse that sits and behaves awkwardly and does unrealistic and weird things. Unfortunately, that doesn't transition well to real people. I can't wait to see how they even attempted to adapt that to film xD


----------



## Byokugen (Aug 26, 2017)

Not as cheesy and cringe worthy as Dragonball Legends

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



HaloEliteLegend said:


> You haven't watched the original, yeah? L is supposed to be kiiinda like that. A recluse that sits and behaves awkwardly and does unrealistic and weird things. Unfortunately, that doesn't transition well to real people. I can't wait to see how they even attempted to adapt that to film xD


Tv series, you have japanese film version, 8 parts or something


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> You haven't watched the original, yeah? L is supposed to be kiiinda like that. A recluse that sits and behaves awkwardly and does unrealistic and weird things. Unfortunately, that doesn't transition well to real people. I can't wait to see how they even attempted to adapt that to film xD


He deffo plays the "mysterious" role well. He just needs to stop trying to be Japanese, and stop using big words just to be a pretentious prick.

He's legit like those autistic dudes you'd see on a college campus who make anime-esque expressions because they're so into anime... I think you call them _weeboos_?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Byokugen said:


> Not as cheesy and cringe worthy as Dragonball Legends
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Oh you mean Evolution? LOOL Just found out the guy who played Goku was the dude from Shameless. That makes it hilarious to me.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Aug 26, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> He deffo plays the "mysterious" role well. He just needs to stop trying to be Japanese, and stop using big words just to be a pretentious prick.
> 
> He's legit like those autistic dudes you'd see on a college campus who make anime-esque expressions because they're so into anime... I think you call them _weeboos_?


Pfffff I definitely need to see this now


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

HaloEliteLegend said:


> Pfffff I definitely need to see this now


Warned ya hahaha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Can someone tell me how to do spoiler tabs on here so I can type a thing?


Also, I'm still cringing over L. God damn.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

He even sits like a fucking Naruto character. Ugh. God I want to just punch him. He's so cringeworthy...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------







Look at this bullshit... So cringeworthy... Stop sitting like a douchebag. I don't care how it was in the anime... You look like one of those autistic college students I've described earlier...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------






... He must be super embarrassing at restaurants. Must never make it past the first date... Christ.


----------



## Glyptofane (Aug 26, 2017)

The original anime is great. I plan to watch the live action Netflix original eventually, but am honestly expecting sickening absurdity.


----------



## DaniPoo (Aug 26, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Warned ya hahaha
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



People that actively tells other people about what makes them cringe, makes me cringe. 
I associate this kind of people with the kind that think Final Fantasy VII is the best of the final fantasy games and A link to the past is the best Zelda games simply because the majority of the internet seems to think so.
The kind of people who tries to stay updated with the latest and most popular memes on the internet. 
Some of them are internet bullies. And the goal is to I dunno, seem cool?

I call these kind of people Internet kids. 

I don't have to write an article bashing Anime just because I dont like it and then celebrating other people who dont like it.
It's silly, it's like highfiving people that don't like beans just because you dont like it. Whats the point?

The cool people are the type of people that keep opinions to themselves unless the are trying to make a possitive difference.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm not trying to force you to like "anime" (japanese only?), but that's definitely narrow minded.
a draw is only a media, like any other type of media it can tell something (movie, drawing, painting in a museum, caricatural drawing in a newspaper, theater, opera, radio, story telling around a fire camp, novel book!, etc.)
it's like I would tell that I don't like movies, because I watched a bad American sitcom 20 years ago and feel the actors were bad and emphasizing their roles so much that everything is necessary the same. that's restricted mind if I think all directors would make the same films and all actors are playing the same way, or authors write novels the same style.

Just stop watching the same kind of animated drawing from the same kind of authors and same kind of targeted audience, find what you like, watch animated work from other countries, like Waltz with bashir (israel), Persepolis (france), Time masters (France again), or even japanese animated work without any characters ! everything is in the story telling, feeling and art.

again, not forcing you to watch all kind of anime, just providing my view that a draw is only a media, it's up to the author/director to choose how to tell his story. Mamoru Oshii (Ghost in the shell author) chose actors for 2 of his movie series but 1 anime for the third installment as he could pass the feeling of war's horror better this way.

if you liked Death note movie, you'll agree the story can be told using different media (animated drawing, actors, book). You can prefer one type of media based on this same story, nothing wrong with that.
What's important, to me as we are in the "it's my own view", is the story not how it's told.



So, about the netflix version : Did you like it ?
you made comments all while watching "I'm at scenes 2, now I'm at scene 8 ! heyy, I'm past the half of the movie !"
great, but what did you think about it ? about actor's play, costumes, scenery (director of photography choice), about the production, etc? Netflix did something worth it?
I'll watch it anyway, but a lot of people base their decision to "like something" on other user's review only.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm gonna give it a watch not because it's Death Note but moreso due to Margaret Qualley's role and Willem Dafoe's.

Death Note 2017 is surprisingly doing not that bad with reviewers, you see, the scores aren't 2's and 3's but rather 5's, 6's and even 7's so it can't be that shitty, I reckon.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2017)

Yeah you can freely judge anime on a shitty live action movie recreation.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 26, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Yeah you can freely judge anime on a shitty live action movie recreation.


I personally hated Death Note's ending, it's just not how I hoped it would have ended.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I personally hated Death Note's ending, it's just not how I hoped it would have ended.


Meh, they could do it in a better way but they clearly wanted it to end sooner.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 26, 2017)

I literally JUST finished watching it. I would give the movie a 7/10. The deaths were too Final Destination like and Not death note like. Also i diddnt like the setting or the actress who played Mia. Lights DAD and the L cast members were pretty good though. But the plot deviated A LOT from the Anime and thus yeah this should definitely be viewed as a standalone movie. Wilem dafoe did a good job as the Voice of Ryuk but in terms of appearance he was disgusting and i actually wished they had used the Death Note 2016 movie version of Ryuk since that Ryuk was bad-ass as hell! If they do a sequel, i will check it out. But i hope Ryuk changes physically and please can we return the setting to Japan. I dont care if they dont change cast but Seattle wasnt a good setting for a Death note movie. Oh and also that cliff hanger ending was annoying too. But they probably did that in order to set up the sequel.

I also agree that Light can be whiny at times and he just doesn't have that Light Yamagami Feel to him. But so yeah 7/10 and i actually enjoyed the 2016 Death note Movie wayy better since i gave that a 9/10 since i felt it was a good enough sequel to the series. The shinigami in that movie looked so freaking epic! And the cast and plot was amazing too. Sure it had its problems but i prefer it to this Hollywood rehash.



Spoiler: I mean just look at the difference...



2016 Ryuk:





2017 ryuk:






And these next images are of the other Shinigami's which appeared in the 2016 Death Note film:


----------



## zactekken (Aug 26, 2017)

LUL LOOK AT ME I HATE DEATHNOTE EHEHEHHE


----------



## plasturion (Aug 26, 2017)

so OP say that hate anime? Me too
Dude you are fine!
However I like animation, most of story are just unhealthy. So I don't watch.
Lastest normal anime for me I remember was Maison Ikkoku.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 26, 2017)

It getting really bad reviews, not that it will matter, they will keep making shitty adaptations


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 26, 2017)

hell some live adept  are just a huge steaming pile  of shit (Dragonball Evolution) i seen a few including that, (wish i looked at the eclipse after that garbage -sarcasm- ) and super mario brothers


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 26, 2017)

I remember stubbornly hating entire genres of film when I was younger, including anime.  Fact is, art is art, and good art can be found in any medium.  I hate country music overall, but I'd be lying if I said I haven't heard a couple of great country songs.  Expanding your horizons will open your eyes to things you'd have normally turned a stubborn blind eye to.  Sure, there may be a lot of junk in there not for you, but I guarantee there is at least one anime that would appeal to you.  For me it was FLCL, which happened to air on Adult Swim at a time in my life that was just perfect for that show.  It enticed me, told a truly bizarre but somehow relate-able story for where I was at in life at the time, and after only 6 episodes, ended and left me dying for more.  I haven't seen many anime that lived up to FLCL and for me there aren't many anime overall I'm a fan of, but some have been enjoyable including Death Note.  Its not my favorite anime ever, but coming from someone who used to completely disregard anime as well, I would certainly recommend it to anyone looking for an enjoyable and approachable anime.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 26, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> I felt the need to mention that I HATE anime with a PASSION. I find it geeky, nerdy, and made for people with social issues and disorders, filled with cringe-worthy emotes and over-exaggerated expressions and reactions from the characters... That is MY opinion. (My opinion. Get it? Got it? Good. Now that that's over, no more talking about it.) - I emphasized that point just so you'll be able to _feel and understand_ my disdain for anime.



I agree with you on so many points.
It's cringy, annoying, over-exaggerated and plainly dumb.
It's always the same, useless talk over nonsense whilst drifting further and further from the story.
Not to mention that a series has 700 episodes or something which 80% of it is the same boring shit.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 26, 2017)

duffmmann said:


> "Expanding your horizons will open your eyes to things you'd have normally turned a stubborn blind eye to."



*THIS! *Many people are just too ignorant these days. I have a friend who just will not open up his eyes to other types of media(not just anime) but you cant force people like that are like this. In my experience, it is best just to let them find out what their into themselves. As long as they dont hate you for what you love or enjoy then i dont see any problems. But then again there are people like my friend who are just unwilling to broaden their horizons or even accept another peoples interests. To these people all i have to say is "life will teach you a thing or two"


----------



## rg (Aug 26, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> I actually just started it. I felt the need to mention that I HATE anime with a PASSION. I find it geeky, nerdy, and made for people with social issues and disorders, filled with cringe-worthy emotes and over-exaggerated expressions and reactions from the characters... That is MY opinion. (My opinion. Get it? Got it? Good. Now that that's over, no more talking about it.) - I emphasized that point just so you'll be able to _feel and understand_ my disdain for anime.
> 
> So as you can see, this is a HUGE step for me to watch a movie based on one. I thought it'd be interesting to post this thread, just so that, after the movie is done, I can tell you my thoughts and feelings about the movie, having never watched the show, and having limited understanding of the show. This way you can see that my judgement of the movie is based purely upon the movie, without any prior biases due to the show, itself.
> 
> ...




Dude, this movie is very bad.. the Original Anime is a trillion times better... If you want to do a Huge step, watch the original Anime, it is VERY GOOD. 
Just try to forget it's an anime and focus on the story and character build.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2017)

This is why @Thirty3Three is the most based member on the site.

I'm waiting until there's a torrent up. I wanna watch it just to laugh at it with a few buddys. Anime is 99% bad. It's trash

(doesn't mean I haven't enjoyed like, 1 or 2 animes. The culture of anime and anime itself ruins anime. You really can't blame people for not liking anime when there are so many bad girl moe shit shows.)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Anime is 99% bad. It's trash


ft. I never tried it but I will comment how I feel about some animated cartoons so I can feel better.
Half of people commenting that statement have never tried or even knows what anime is.


----------



## Beerus (Aug 26, 2017)

i hate anime movie adaptions, anime FTW


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> ft. I never tried it but I will comment how I feel about some animated cartoons so I can feel better.
> Half of people commenting that statement have never tried or even knows what anime is.


t. somebody who literally can't read past the first line that makes their fweelings hurrt 
I'm not gonna turn this into a debate, but I have watched some animes and liked it, but I also hate a huge bunch of anime. Try reading next time.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2017)

VinLark said:


> t. somebody who literally can't read past the first line that makes their fweelings hurrt
> I'm not gonna turn this into a debate, but I have watched some animes and liked it, but I also hate a huge bunch of anime. Try reading next time.


Edit it to include more info next time /shrug


----------



## jt_1258 (Aug 26, 2017)

since were all up for expressing hate
I absolutely hate live action adaptations of anime, it just feels super clingy and a lot of the stuff comes out looking super dam weird as it was meant to be depicted with animation, not this creepy hyper realistic bullshit, do yourself a favor, don't hurt yourself putting up with them, at least cartoons are meant to be a wild escape from realism, so why drag the escape into being a trap


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Edit it to include more info next time /shrug







Check your local eye-doctor


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Check your local eye-doctor


>Implies I F5 page everytime I'm about to quote someone.
Well, that's so dumb of you, right?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> >Implies I F5 page everytime I'm about to quote someone.
> Well, that's so dumb of you, right?


Since when did I imply any of that? 

I hate the age argument, but sometimes I think it has some merit.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Since when did I imply any of that?
> 
> I hate the age argument, but sometimes I think it has some merit.


You edited your post after or before i posted so don't expect me to recheck if someone has edited a forum post upon me posting most hypocrite complain in the world.
Also, this isn't a place for our moaning.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

So my opinion of the movie:

It was "okay". 6/10-ish, wouldn't watch again. It was neat-o though.


And to everyone saying I'm ignorant for disliking anime? I'm literally laughing at you right now.

I guess I can try to reply to each and every comment, maybe? I dunno yet.


But no, I'm not giving the anime a try. Everything about anime is cringeworthy to me. From the fake gasps, to the overexaggerated expressions, to the horrible voice acting.

I might update this to add in more info because I have more thoughts. I'm just super lazy right now and just got home from work.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 26, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> So my opinion of the movie:
> 
> It was "okay". 6/10-ish, wouldn't watch again. It was neat-o though.
> 
> ...


b-b-but 30330 y-you just have to learn japenese and then anime will be enjoyable!!! voice acting isn't an excuse c-cause u can just learn a whole other language!


----------



## Cyan (Aug 26, 2017)

I just watched it too, and I find the pace to fast. it miss a lot compared to the manga/anime, and that's normal as it has to fit in 1h40.
but there are just things which happen out of the blue, because it's missing lot of plot. but, I watched it anyway, I knew most of the original story. I never ended the manga/anime story, so I don't know how it ends, but I didn't find the movie ending that interesting.
Like you said, probably to let it open to a sequel.

I watched it it french, so I can't tell a lot about actor's performance.
Ryuk's look was always in the dark, and never seen clearly.
I'd give it 5-6/10, because if you don't know the original story you can find odd that the characters are progressing so fast in the mystery and finding Light after, what, 2 days?


----------



## dAVID_ (Aug 26, 2017)

The Death Note anime is way better! Light isn't such a pussy, and is actually intelligent.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

*removed*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So yeah, it was an alright movie. Deffo better than DragonBall Evolution haha! That said, however, I can't exactly recommend it to anime fans, as I don't know how the original show was. 


Sidenote; hated the way L sat. So cringeworthy and geeky. Almost as if he were _trying_to be a japanese anime character.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 26, 2017)

he sits the same way in the manga (and anime).


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 26, 2017)

Cyan said:


> he sits the same way in the manga (and anime).


but like, it just _feels _out of place and weird in _real life_, if that makes sense. Like, that's some socially-inept shit right there. Going out to a public place and sitting on a chair like that. I get that they want to stay true to the show, but that just kind of pulls me out of the movie, and makes it feel more... like a movie. Like, I'm not as immersed in it, anymore. If that makes sense?


(Thanks for the above, by the way! I appreciate you!)


----------



## Cyan (Aug 27, 2017)

in the manga/anime, it makes it feel like he doesn't have all his head.
he feels retarded, or acting like a child, obsessed by eating candy? (don't remember he did that, but I guess he was)
it's a way to make him feel out of the society's code. he spent months in a locked and dark place, it doesn't do any good.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

Cyan said:


> in the manga/anime, it makes it feel like he doesn't have all his head.
> he feels retarded, or acting like a child, obsessed by eating candy? (don't remember he did that, but I guess he was)
> it's a way to make him feel out of the society's code. he spent months in a locked and dark place, it doesn't do any good.


I could see that. I guess it makes some sort of sense. I feel like the way he talks and his behavior, however, kind of limits the feel of him "not having all his head" if that makes sense? He seems too sane, in the movie, at least, which is strange to me, given the weird things he does. It makes me feel like it's not from a place of being a little mentally unstable, but rather from a place of just wanting _to look like an anime character_.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 27, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Not to mention that a series has 700 episodes or something which 80% of it is the same boring shit.



I always figured Death Note was a 12 episode series, but then reading this, sounded incredulous. I looked it up, Death Note the anime only lasted 37 episodes. I never watched the series, I'm only interested in one thing and I hope someone can answer the question.

Is it so bad it's good? If not, I won't watch it. The last time I watched something I knew would suck, I got really...well not happy, and topically enough, it was an anime/manga adaption...loosely...it was Dragonball Evolution. So, I don't want a repeat offense, even though I never consumed any Death Note media.


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 27, 2017)

The netflix Death Note is complete shite.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

wolfmankurd said:


> The netflix Death Note is complete shite.


Not if you head into it without ever watching the japanime


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 27, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I always figured Death Note was a 12 episode series, but then reading this, sounded incredulous. I looked it up, Death Note the anime only lasted 37 episodes. I never watched the series, I'm only interested in one thing and I hope someone can answer the question.
> 
> Is it so bad it's good? If not, I won't watch it. The last time I watched something I knew would suck, I got really...well not happy, and topically enough, it was an anime/manga adaption...loosely...it was Dragonball Evolution. So, I don't want a repeat offense, even though I never consumed any Death Note media.



I would recommend just watching it yourself without anyone else's opinion. And then after you have seen it you can then draw up your own conclusions as to whether or not it was bad or good.  I have gone into games that "people" have said suck but when i finished them i realized that people usually dont now what their talking about. So it is best to just try things out for yourself since everyone has their own view on things and if you avoid things because of other people views on them then you might be missing out. 

That is just my two cents on the  matter.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 27, 2017)

that's why I tend to not read reviews, or just don't take them for granted.
I decide what I like or not myself.
nobody likes the same things, I might like a movie that everybody find horrible, but it's just me 
as long as you enjoy it, that's good for you.

I also try to watch less known and obscure things, sometime you find good things. (sometime you don't haha)
I'm a good watcher, and rarely "hate" something. it's just not good, or even bad but not hateful worthy. if it's very bad, I just stop watching but can't hate it. it's Director's choice and vision. some people like it, some don't.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 27, 2017)

I totally agree, but they did give you a warning, "an adaption...." and adaptations usually piss people off. Personally, I would have rather seen a very loosely based Death Note, as in, 100% new dude, same Ryuk or different shinigami, 100% different plot. For Fred Fuchs sake, they could have had a scene where kids break into an abandoned house, find a Death Note, and let the ball roll when the MC accidentally writes a friends name.

At least Castlevania didn't turn into _Timmy Bellamy goes to a party at Carnivalania_.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 27, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I would recommend just watching it yourself without anyone else's opinion. And then after you have seen it you can then draw up your own conclusions as to whether or not it was bad or good.  I have gone into games that "people" have said suck but when i finished them i realized that people usually dont now what their talking about. So it is best to just try things out for yourself since everyone has their own view on things and if you avoid things because of other people views on them then you might be missing out.
> 
> That is just my two cents on the  matter.



You talk to me like some noob that requires someone's opinion before watching a movie. I know about that message anyways, hence why I gave DBE a shot, I knew I would hate it, but I wanted to form my own opinion of it. With Death Note, I know that it's going to suck, all I'm curious is if it's so bad it's good. 90% of the movies I watch, I did with virtually nobody's opinion on whether it's good or bad, at the same time I get a good feeling that they'll appeal to me. It's that 10% where I'm iffy and would like a second opinion on, in this case, only if it's entertainingly bad because that's one of, if not my favorite kind of movie.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> I find it geeky, nerdy, and made for people with social issues and disorders,



The irony is so real


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> The irony is so real


Try again. Here, I'll help ya.

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/irony


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

I just started watching with my roommate. It's so trash I'm in pain. Please watch the original.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I just started watching with my roommate. It's so trash I'm in pain. Please watch the original.


But... no D:


----------



## Chary (Aug 27, 2017)

Man, you went all in on the inflammatory, huh? You're free to your opinion, but you really came in here trying to start a fight.



VinLark said:


> . Anime is 99% bad. It's trash
> 
> (doesn't mean I haven't enjoyed like, 1 or 2 animes. The culture of anime and anime itself ruins anime. You really can't blame people for not liking anime when there are so many bad girl moe shit shows.)


I feel like that's something that could apply to most mediums. Big Bang Theory and every wannabe Family Guy clone is a hot dumpster fire, but that doesn't mean animated cartoons are trash. Same with movies, video games, anything really. In a given genre, you're going to encounter more garbage than diamonds. Call of Duty dudebros permeate FPS games, but that doesn't ruin the genre itself. It just seems like a closed minded thing to think.

EDIT: I liked the concept of death note. I've not seen the Netflix version, but I remember hating the anime halfway through. Yawn.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Chary said:


> Man, you went all in on the inflammatory, huh? You're free to your opinion, but you really came in here trying to start a fight.
> 
> 
> I feel like that's something that could apply to most mediums. Big Bang Theory and every wannabe Family Guy clone is a hot dumpster fire, but that doesn't mean animated cartoons are trash. Same with movies, video games, anything really. In a given genre, you're going to encounter more garbage than diamonds. Call of Duty dudebros permeate FPS games, but that doesn't ruin the genre itself. It just seems like a closed minded thing to think.
> ...


A lot of people stopped watching after :insert massive spolier:, but if you haven't finished it - you should. It picks back up again, and has a really powerful ending.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Aug 27, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> You talk to me like some noob that requires someone's opinion before watching a movie. I know about that message anyways, hence why I gave DBE a shot, I knew I would hate it, but I wanted to form my own opinion of it. With Death Note, I know that it's going to suck, all I'm curious is if it's so bad it's good. 90% of the movies I watch, I did with virtually nobody's opinion on whether it's good or bad, at the same time I get a good feeling that they'll appeal to me. It's that 10% where I'm iffy and would like a second opinion on, in this case, only if it's entertainingly bad because that's one of, if not my favorite kind of movie.



Oh well then in that case do as you please. You cant say me warning you with that message was a bad thing now lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2017)

Chary said:


> Man, you went all in on the inflammatory, huh? You're free to your opinion, but you really came in here trying to start a fight.
> 
> 
> I feel like that's something that could apply to most mediums. Big Bang Theory and every wannabe Family Guy clone is a hot dumpster fire, but that doesn't mean animated cartoons are trash. Same with movies, video games, anything really. In a given genre, you're going to encounter more garbage than diamonds. Call of Duty dudebros permeate FPS games, but that doesn't ruin the genre itself. It just seems like a closed minded thing to think.
> ...


Well, it's all perspective. The gaming industry I see has more good then bad, not counting all the Nippon waste. The gaming industry is also different from the anime industry. When you go into a place like steam, you see a wide variety of stuff, shooters, indies, whatever. When I go to a site like funimation or an anime site, I see almost nothing but moe and alike. 

On topic, I did see all of death note and yeah it was ok. It felt like popcorn though, another complain of anime to me.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Well, it's all perspective. The gaming industry I see has more good then bad, not counting all the Nippon waste. The gaming industry is also different from the anime industry. When you go into a place like steam, you see a wide variety of stuff, shooters, indies, whatever. When I go to a site like funimation or an anime site, I see almost nothing but moe and alike.
> 
> On topic, I did see all of death note and yeah it was ok. It felt like popcorn though, another complain of anime to me.


What does it mean to "feel like popcorn"?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> What does it mean to "feel like popcorn"?


I guess I wasn't into it that much, but it just felt like something in the background. I was watching it, but I wasn't immersed in it. Some parts had me grabbed like the beginning but I just stopped caring.


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

i did know most of your "description of Anime" in you first line but "filled with cringe-worthy emotes" is new to me.
How did you come to the conclusion that its "filled with cringe-worthy emotes"?

Asking just out of interest since i didnt see anyone use that term yet in regards of animes.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

ken28 said:


> i did know most of your "description of Anime" in you first line but "filled with cringe-worthy emotes" is new to me.
> How did you come to the conclusion that its "filled with cringe-worthy emotes"?
> 
> Asking just out of interest since i didnt see anyone use that term yet in regards of animes.



Really? Like every anime has them. For example. This:






Or this:





It's cringeworthy and childish. Nobody does those things in real life, weather exaggerated emotes, or otherwise. It's super childish, and cringeworthy. Ever seen a dude try that second one in real life in an attempt to be cool? I have. It makes me want to puke.


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Really? Like every anime has them. For example. This:
> 
> 
> It's cringeworthy and childish. Nobody does those things in real life, weather exaggerated emotes, or otherwise. It's super childish, and cringeworthy. Ever seen a dude try that second one in real life in an attempt to be cool? I have. It makes me want to puke.


ah so its a difference in the definition of emotes we use. For me emotes are smiley and maybe assci smileys.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

ken28 said:


> ah so its a difference in the definition of emotes we use. For me emotes are smiley and maybe assci smileys.


Well, yeah, that's what "emotes" typically means. But I'm using the term, loosely. Just the faces and poses the characters makes is childish. I'm cringing now just thinking about them, Ugh! It's like dabbing but in cartoon form...


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah not many wouldnt do most stuff depicted in animes. But thats kinda the point in them much like in movies too. Animes/Cartoons can just go a bit more over the top due not being bound by real world physics.
Kinda like playing a high Fantasy game to do thing that you can do in real life.

(not trying to convince you to suddenly like anime, since this isnt possible in 99.9% of all cases.)


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 27, 2017)

VinLark said:


> I guess I wasn't into it that much, but it just felt like something in the background. I was watching it, but I wasn't immersed in it. Some parts had me grabbed like the beginning but I just stopped caring.



Psycho-pass and Phantom are super moe


Rofl.

Like literally everything, anime has genres. A lot of crap gets frontloaded by weebs but there's plenty of variety in anime.

I used to hate anime. I thought it was all shallow crap, and then I actually tried watching different things and realized it wasn't all garbage like Death Note and Pokemon.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Psycho-pass and Phantom are super moe
> 
> 
> Rofl.
> ...


I dunno about different "genres", m8 (anime is a genre. There are _differences_ in each show, but no sub-genres, unless of course, you're talking about like horror anime, hentai, etc.). They may have their subtle differences, but they all have shit like this in them:


That's what I mean. That kind of gasp is a small reason I find it cringeworthy. It's horrible voice-acting, and the animation is over-exaggerated often with the gasps. It's just icky and childish.

I mean, nobody gasps like, "Guh-aaaaah!"


EDIT:

Or even here at 37 seconds in:


Oh, and when Cloud says, "Z... Zack..." or when Zack says, "For the... both of us..." It's just so obviously fake. The style anime uses to convey things... like that... just sounds fake and offputting.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Psycho-pass and Phantom are super moe
> 
> 
> Rofl.
> ...


Death Note is usually considered one of the best anime series. Also up there are usually Evangelion, Cowboy Bebop and Fullmetal Alchemist. 

You're being contrary so you said deathnote sucks - but it's generally considered to be very good.


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> I dunno about different "genres", m8 (anime is a genre. There are _differences_ in each show, but no sub-genres, unless of course, you're talking about like horror anime, hentai, etc.). They may have their subtle differences, but they all have shit like this in them:
> 
> 
> That's what I mean. That kind of gasp is a small reason I find it cringeworthy. It's horrible voice-acting, and the animation is over-exaggerated often with the gasps. It's just icky and childish.
> ...


Anime is a style not genre. Or do you call a movie a genre too? Or is  "Game" a genre too? If you to then fine. If not then a big no.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

ken28 said:


> Anime is a style not genre. Or do you call a movie a genre too? If you to then fine. If not then a big no.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


anime is still a genre of media. Just as cartoons are a genre of media. Same shit.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> anime is still a genre of media. Just as cartoons are a genre of media. Same shit.


"a category of artistic composition, as in music or literature, characterized by similarities in form, style, or subject matter."

So yes, it's a genre. A supergenre perhaps. But it encompasses many genres and subgenres; such as action, comedy, romance etc.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Death Note is usually considered one of the best anime series. Also up there are usually Evangelion, Cowboy Bebop and Fullmetal Alchemist.
> 
> You're being contrary so you said deathnote sucks - but it's generally considered to be very good.



Yes it's considered to be amazing, just like naruto, one piece and Bleach
All top tier animes, i'm sure 
It's garbage. Death Note really is not good. That's pretty much one of the reasons people hate anime. They get garbage suggestions like Death Note as their first anime and never look back. I know I did. Spent 6+ years hating anime after crap like DN.
It's pretty insulting to put it beside FMA, really.


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> anime is still a genre of media. Just as cartoons are a genre of media. Same shit.


Just out of interest. Did you try to atleast watch a episode of a few Animes or did you just the Art style and decided to not even give them the benetit of doubt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Yes it's considered to be amazing, just like naruto, one piece and Bleach
> All top tier animes, i'm sure
> It's garbage. Death Note really is not good. That's pretty much one of the reasons people hate anime. They get garbage suggestions like Death Note as their first anime and never look back. I know I did. Spend 6+ years hating anime after crap like DN.
> It's pretty insulting to put it beside FMA, really.


I know it's fun to hate popular stuff and to be combative. But try me. What's bad about death note?


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Yes it's considered to be amazing, just like naruto, one piece and Bleach
> All top tier animes, i'm sure
> It's garbage. Death Note really is not good. That's pretty much one of the reasons people hate anime. They get garbage suggestions like Death Note as their first anime and never look back. I know I did. Spend 6+ years hating anime after crap like DN.
> It's pretty insulting to put it beside FMA, really.


Imo most main stream anime are... Well... Typical minestream not that special but bland enough to be liked by many for some reason. The true gems are besides those mainstream Animes. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> "a category of artistic composition, as in music or literature, characterized by similarities in form, style, or subject matter."
> 
> So yes, it's a genre. A supergenre perhaps. But it encompasses many genres and subgenres; such as action, comedy, romance etc.


Well yeah, but see, that's the thing. You take a genre like cartoons, they're all different... as are anime... but *ALL* anime still has that nonsensical and cringeworthy crap in it (look at my last post with FFVII, I edited to explain further). It's not about the anime subgenres, it's about anime as a whole. It's gross.


ken28 said:


> Just out of interest. Did you try to atleast watch a episode of a few Animes or did you just the Art style and decided to not even give them the benetit of doubt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


Yep. Grew up on DBZ, watched all the episodes of Trigun, watched a shitton of others. They all have those little subtlties that I dislike. The overexaggerated expressions and horrible voice acting and gasping and shit.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



x65943 said:


> I know it's fun to hate popular stuff and to be combative. But try me. What's bad about death note?


The movie? Naw m8, it was decent.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Bro, this is several pages long by the time I saw it, and this may have been said before but, watch the anime. I'm not a weeby anime nerd by any means. Most anime is shit just as you described. But some are good, not because they're anime, but because the story is great. Death note is at the top if the list. Good enough to spawn 3 movies and a novel. That movie isn't going to be anywhere near the intellectual complexity of the anime. Just watch it, it's worth it.

And don't worry, it doesn't have the stereotypical kawaii bullshit or the over exaggerated responses.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Well yeah, but see, that's the thing. You take a genre like cartoons, they're all different... as are anime... but *ALL* anime still has that nonsensical and cringeworthy crap in it (look at my last post with FFVII, I edited to explain further). It's not about the anime subgenres, it's about anime as a whole. It's gross.
> 
> Yep. Grew up on DBZ, watched all the episodes of Trigun, watched a shitton of others. They all have those little subtlties that I dislike. The overexaggerated expressions and horrible voice acting and gasping and shit.
> 
> ...


The movie wasn't as bad as the live action dragon ball, but it was still pretty damn cringey.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> The movie wasn't as bad as the live action dragon ball, but it was still pretty damn cringey.


At least there were no over-exaggerated gasps or bubbling eyes, or horrible voice acting  Which, *in my opinion*, make it infinitely better than the anime... even though I've never seen the anime (Look to my above post before claiming "ignorance!".


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> At least there were no over-exaggerated gasps or bubbling eyes, or horrible voice acting  Which, *in my opinion*, make it infinitely better than the anime... even though I've never seen the anime (Look to my above post before claiming "ignorance!".


Death Note doesn't have any of that, I promise


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Death Note doesn't have any of that, I promise


Alas most more serious anime don't have stuff like this. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seliph (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm not a huge fan of anime either. The only one I've liked is Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. I'd definitely recommend watching that.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Death Note doesn't have any of that, I promise


There is some exaggerated potato chip eating though


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Death Note doesn't have any of that, I promise






Look at 3 minutes in... that slow down and the gasp.  And then again at about 3:03 when it's slowed down still and he's talking with the side view of his face... or like 7:17, when the girl says "I didn't know we had a date! oh right I should've known" - nobody talks like this!!!! And the voice acting sounds so fake and unnatural and... bad. That's what I'm talking about! And also right before she says, "oh right, I should've known", her face makes a stereotypical cringeworthy anime expression.

or her jump at 7:22. Or the eye glistening at 8:50.

It's just so cringeworthy and childish.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> There is some exaggerated potato chip eating though


Haha yeah that's true.


----------



## leerpsp (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> I actually just started it. I felt the need to mention that I HATE anime with a PASSION. I find it geeky, nerdy, and made for people with social issues and disorders, filled with cringe-worthy emotes and over-exaggerated expressions and reactions from the characters... That is MY opinion. (My opinion. Get it? Got it? Good. Now that that's over, no more talking about it.) - I emphasized that point just so you'll be able to _feel and understand_ my disdain for anime.
> 
> So as you can see, this is a HUGE step for me to watch a movie based on one. I thought it'd be interesting to post this thread, just so that, after the movie is done, I can tell you my thoughts and feelings about the movie, having never watched the show, and having limited understanding of the show. This way you can see that my judgement of the movie is based purely upon the movie, without any prior biases due to the show, itself.
> 
> ...



Look man your watching death note not only a good anime but now that you have your one of us... 0_0  death note is only the beginning next you will be talking about naruto and bleach.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Look at 3 minutes in... that slow down and the gasp.  And then again at about 3:03 when it's slowed down still and he's talking with the side view of his face... or like 7:17, when the girl says "I didn't know we had a date! oh right I should've known" - nobody talks like this!!!! And the voice acting sounds so fake and unnatural and... bad. That's what I'm talking about! And also right before she says, "oh right, I should've known", her face makes a stereotypical cringeworthy anime expression.
> 
> or her jump at 7:22. Or the eye glistening at 8:50.
> 
> It's just so cringeworthy and childish.



If you watch the Japanese with English subs the voice acting is a lot better.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> If you watch the Japanese with English subs the voice acting is a lot better.


still cringeworthy though :/


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hmm why do like Mario then through most of his expression and animations are over the top is it neglectable just cause it's a game? 

And even the newer Pokémon games have some anime esque facial expression and emotes. So why do you don't mind there and not in anime.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

ken28 said:


> Hmm why do like Mario then through most of his expression and animations are over the top is it neglectable just cause it's a game?
> 
> And even the newer Pokémon games have some anime esque facial expression and emotes. So why do you don't mind there and not in anime.


The artstyle is different. I think the artstyle adds to the childish nature of anime. I don't like the expressions on those either, but they're not even nearly as bad as anime.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Look at 3 minutes in... that slow down and the gasp.  And then again at about 3:03 when it's slowed down still and he's talking with the side view of his face... or like 7:17, when the girl says "I didn't know we had a date! oh right I should've known" - nobody talks like this!!!! And the voice acting sounds so fake and unnatural and... bad. That's what I'm talking about! And also right before she says, "oh right, I should've known", her face makes a stereotypical cringeworthy anime expression.
> 
> or her jump at 7:22. Or the eye glistening at 8:50.
> 
> It's just so cringeworthy and childish.



You have to take into account too, some things don't translate well. If you can find a couple examples, which make sense when in context, out of 32 episodes.. that's pretty good. I'd suggest, watch the first two, just an hour of your time. If that doesn't hook you, then it's fair to say it's not for you.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> You have to take into account too, some things don't translate well. If you can find a couple examples, which make sense when in context, out of 32 episodes.. that's pretty good. I'd suggest, watch the first two, just an hour of your time. If that doesn't hook you, then it's fair to say it's not for you.


The voice acting an facial expressions, no matter the language, etc., are all exaggerated or _bad._ The genre just feels kiddish to me. :/


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> The artstyle is different. I think the artstyle adds to the childish nature of anime. I don't like the expressions on those either, but they're not even nearly as bad as anime.


But not all anime have the same artsyle. Just compare something like Kimi ni no wa to stuff like made in abyss or scrapped princess to know what I mean.


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> The voice acting an facial expressions, no matter the language, etc., are all exaggerated or _bad._ The genre just feels kiddish to me. :/


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

ken28 said:


> But not all anime have the same artsyle. Just compare something like Kimi ni no wa to stuff like made in abyss or scrapped princess to know what I mean.


I don't think I'm explaining myself correctly. anime is anime. Just like cartoons don't have the same art style, but family guy is still as much a cartoon as rocks modern life.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> The voice acting an facial expressions, no matter the language, etc., are all exaggerated or _bad._ The genre just feels kiddish to me. :/


I just feel you're missing out on something great because of minor prejudice


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

ken28 said:


>



1 min in. Ew. That's what I'm talking about.


But yes, back on topic. So the movie was okay-ish. I didn't like how evil creepy demon man stayed in the dark the whole time. I was actually super stoked to see him outside of the shadows 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WeedZ said:


> I just feel you're missing out on something great because of minor prejudice


eh, I just don't like it. At least in my mind, it's automatically correlated with childish stuff. It's the same reason I'm not a fan of Teletubbies or Sesame Street.


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> 1 min in. Ew. That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> But yes, back on topic. So the movie was okay-ish. I didn't like how evil creepy demon man stayed in the dark the whole time. I was actually super stoked to see him outside of the shadows
> ...


What is your stance on Mangas and lights novels then? Would be sad that you can't get to enjoy some of the real good story purely cause of the artstyle.

Light novels = books series


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

ken28 said:


> What is your stance on Mangas and lights novels then? Would be sad that you can't get to enjoy some of the real good story purely cause of the artstyle.


Manga's the same thing. It's just childish. 

I was reading a book lately called "anatomy". That's a cool one. Got it from my college.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> 1 min in. Ew. That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> But yes, back on topic. So the movie was okay-ish. I didn't like how evil creepy demon man stayed in the dark the whole time. I was actually super stoked to see him outside of the shadows
> ...


To each their own. I hope you'll look past that and give it a chance, but I know people just like what they like.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> To each their own. I hope you'll look past that and give it a chance, but I know people just like what they like.


Dragonball Z was cool. But I'd be lying if I were to say some of the _emotes_ in that show didn't bug me and make me almost turn off the episode, though.


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

If you are interested in fantasy and a good story you could try to give the spice and wolf light novel a try then.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Dragonball Z was cool. But I'd be lying if I were to say some of the _emotes_ in that show didn't bug me and make me almost turn off the episode, though.


Do you like Dragon Ball Super?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Do you like Dragon Ball Super?


nope. I can't explain it, but it's far more cringeworthy than Dragonball Z. Maybe it's for the reasons I've listed in previous posts, but it's _too_ _anime_ in comparison to DBZ, for me. Also, plot holes and the whole show just sucks in comparison to GT or Z.


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Do you like Dragon Ball Super?


Even many dbz fans don't like super. So no idea why you would ask


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

ken28 said:


> Even many dbz fans don't like super. So no idea why you would ask


I was just wondering because he said he likes Z. I am not a big anime fan (have only watched 5 or 6 of them) and I love Super.

Also, he said GT is better - which is by far the minority imo.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> nope. I can't explain it, but it's far more cringeworthy than Dragonball Z. Maybe it's for the reasons I've listed in previous posts, but it's _too_ _anime_ in comparison to DBZ, for me. Also, plot holes and the whole show just sucks in comparison to GT or Z.


Well, they turned vegeta into a pussy for one


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> nope. I can't explain it, but it's far more cringeworthy than Dragonball Z. Maybe it's for the reasons I've listed in previous posts, but it's _too_ _anime_ in comparison to DBZ, for me. Also, plot holes and the whole show just sucks in comparison to GT or Z.


Seen my recommendation for a light novel?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2017)

Hells Malice said:


> Psycho-pass and Phantom are super moe
> 
> 
> Rofl.
> ...


Quoted the wrong post from me.

Alright, let's try something. What's your favorite animes. What animes would you consider super good. Maybe you have a "MAL" account


Seliph said:


> I'm not a huge fan of anime either. The only one I've liked is Jojo's Bizarre Adventure. I'd definitely recommend watching that.


Yeah JJBA was good.


ken28 said:


>



Oh look it's dating anime #68485747

Nothing new

Mecha animes are pretty cool though.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

ken28 said:


> Even many dbz fans don't like super. So no idea why you would ask


GT is better.

Here are some reasons:
-Characters' personalities remain consistant - Videl still has that edge, whereas they're just like, "Fuck it" in Super.
-Plot holes are ALL OVER THE PLACE in Super
-Super is monotonous and repetitive
-GT has actual amazing story arc (Baby saga was off the hooooook! Shadow Dragon was really cool, too!) - Super just reuses concepts (Frieza [the reason for transforming was SO stupid btw, and illogical. And making him more powerful than fucking even Cell? BS], Goku Black/Turles, Future Trunks... again..., etc.) - they keep trying to do "fan service things" in super which just fuck the show up even more. Showing Trunks again just makes the original Trunks arc less special.
-They try to put comical things in Super (Vegeta with a pacifier in his mouth... that's not funny or silly. That's just stupid and _too anime_ of a joke for me...


Oh, also...





instantly better than this:







Back on topic though.


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Quoted the wrong post from me.
> 
> Alright, let's try something. What's your favorite animes. What animes would you consider super good. Maybe you have a "MAL" account
> 
> ...


Dating anime and Kimi ni no wa? Clearly you didn't watch it and didn't even bother reading the summary.


----------



## ken28 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> GT is better.
> 
> Here are some reasons:
> -Characters' personalities remain consistant - Videl still has that edge, whereas they're just like, "Fuck it" in Super.
> ...


Wrong quote?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Well, they turned vegeta into a pussy for one


he was becoming more _humanized_ which is great, concept-wise. It's not that he's turning _into a pussy_, my friend. 

Him losing his armor over the arcs, (losing shoulder pads and belt pads in Frieza Saga, losing chest pad in Buu Saga, choosing very _goku-esque _or _non-alien _clothes in EoZ, followed by wearing a black jacket, and brown pants, and being completely humanized after that...) it shows progression of his character, which was AMAZING. And they even brought it forward into GT, where he was more _human_ than ever, but still had his edge. He protected the Earth because he saw it as his home. He wore complete human-like clothes, which symbolized his maturation into a _human_.

Whereas in Super, they just, again, said "fuck it", and gave him his armor back and made him into a complete asshole again, diminishing ALL of the progress his character had made throughout Z, for absolutely no reason.


It's so stupid. There's another reason.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

How are debating dbs if you dislike anime? You have to currently be watching it to form these opinions..


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> How are debating dbs if you dislike anime? You have to currently be watching it to form these opinions..


I think... both?


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> he was becoming more _humanized_ which is great, concept-wise. It's not that he's turning _into a pussy_, my friend.
> 
> Him losing his armor over the arcs, (losing shoulder pads and belt pads in Frieza Saga, losing chest pad in Buu Saga, choosing very _goku-esque _or _non-alien _clothes in EoZ, followed by wearing a black jacket, and brown pants, and being completely humanized after that...) it shows progression of his character, which was AMAZING. And they even brought it forward into GT, where he was more _human_ than ever, but still had his edge. He protected the Earth because he saw it as his home. He wore complete human-like clothes, which symbolized his maturation into a _human_.
> 
> ...


The way he shows fear with beerus is so out of character, it ruins it for me. Vegeta had his heart ripped out by freeza, and after being revived still stood up to him. He blew himself up to try and kill buu, who had just fucked everyone up. Beerus shows up and he just rolls over. It was sad.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> The way he shows fear with beerus is so out of character, it ruins it for me. Vegeta had his heart ripped out by freeza, and after being revived still stood up to him. He blew himself up to try and kill buu, who had just fucked everyone up. Beerus shows up and he just rolls over. It was sad.


I agree. The show is just all sorts of _stupid and fucked up_... See, super isn't just _bad_, it completely ruins how we view the characters, it's just fucked up. I can't explain it. It ruined any DB for me, I think.


Now _Hey Arnold_... there's a good show... with no plot holes or crappy shit in it. I want to rewatch it in fact...


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't know how Dragon Ball got brought up, and I'm too deeply into the franchise that I don't want to go into a debate about it right now, especially after a very nice emotional new episode that reminds of Goku and Krillin's relationship with Roshi, among original DB era things. I love Super, that's all I'll say, I would appreciate if nobody bashes me for it.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Going back to your last post, you said they reverted him back in super. You do know super takes place between Z and gt, right?


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I don't know how Dragon Ball got brought up, and I'm too deeply into the franchise that I don't want to go into a debate about it right now, especially after a very nice emotional new episode that reminds of Goku and Krillin's relationship with Roshi, among original DB era things. I love Super, that's all I'll say, I would appreciate if nobody bashes me for it.


Trying... so hard... to ... respect... your wishes........

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WeedZ said:


> Going back to your last post, you said they reverted him back in super. You do know super takes place between Z and gt, right?


Sure, but I'm not just talking about the transition of Z to S[tupid]. I'm talking about his character's transition THROUGHOUT Z. He became more _humanized_ throughout Z, and then they're just like, "fuck it" in Super.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Going back to your last post, you said they reverted him back in super. You do know super takes place between Z and gt, right?



GT isn't canon. At least in my opinion.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> GT is better.
> 
> Here are some reasons:
> -Characters' personalities remain consistant - Videl still has that edge, whereas they're just like, "Fuck it" in Super.
> ...



Here are some reasons:
-Characters' personalities remain consistant - Videl still has that edge, whereas they're just like, "Fuck it" in Super.
*Vegeta allows Bulla to grow up as a diva and takes her shopping in GT. You are telling me his personality didn't change? *
-Plot holes are ALL OVER THE PLACE in Super
*Ditto in GT. The Black Star dragon balls make no sense to begin with. Who would make dragon balls that destroy the earth if they are not collected in a year? The plot is really contrived. *
-Super is monotonous and repetitive
*GT is super repetitive. It reuses so many shots in every fight - and the fights are rarely won by strategy - it's always punching each other non-stop. None of the villains have any personality.*
-GT has actual amazing story arc (Baby saga was off the hooooook! Shadow Dragon was really cool, too!) - Super just reuses concepts (Frieza [the reason for transforming was SO stupid btw, and illogical. And making him more powerful than fucking even Cell? BS], Goku Black/Turles, Future Trunks... again..., etc.) - they keep trying to do "fan service things" in super which just fuck the show up even more. Showing Trunks again just makes the original Trunks arc less special.
*Baby recalls Cell heavily at the outset (created in a lab by a gero analog). And true Frieza's powerup was cheap, but Goku's powerdown via turning into a child was equally or more infuriating. 

Did you finish the Black Goku arc? Because comparing it to Turles is really silly. The Black Goku arc is much much deeper. 

Also - how is bringing back Trunks a rehash? It's not as if the future timeline stopped existing. I liked how they incorporated Trunks seeing Gohan living happily with his family - it deepened my emotional connection to both characters. *
-They try to put comical things in Super (Vegeta with a pacifier in his mouth... that's not funny or silly. That's just stupid and _too anime_ of a joke for me...
*There was always comedy in Z and GT. Let me remind you of the episode where Goku gets his license, or in GT when Goten is constantly having zany dates with girls.

The nostalgia is making you think Super is different from Z somehow - but it has the same creator with the same basic scenarios. *


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> GT isn't canon. At least in my opinion.


I can agree with that honestly. I enjoyed gt, but it's not the same writers/directors, and a very different take on the series.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

So, I'm about to watch this death note movie. As a death note fan, we'll see how this goes.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Trying... so hard... to ... respect... your wishes........



Just as much as I don't go after you for your opinions on any Dragon Ball series, you shouldn't go after me because I enjoy something you loathe.


----------



## wolfmankurd (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> Not if you head into it without ever watching the japanime


The anime is okay, but I meant the Manga. I love the manga and own the complete set twice! I rebought it when I visited Japan haha.

Light goes from a atheletic, high flying genius to a dweebie emo douche. L goes from a brilliant detective to a dweebie emo douche. Misa goes from well... Misa to a dweebie emo douche...

Ruyk was genuinely likeable in the manga and anime but in the movie he's meh.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Here are some reasons:
> -Characters' personalities remain consistant - Videl still has that edge, whereas they're just like, "Fuck it" in Super.
> *Vegeta allows Bulla to grow up as a diva and takes her shopping in GT. You are telling me his personality didn't change?
> 
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RustInPeace said:


> Just as much as I don't go after you for your opinions on any Dragon Ball series, you shouldn't go after me because I enjoy something you loathe.


My reply was meant as a snarky joke reply, friend. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



wolfmankurd said:


> The anime is okay, but I meant the Manga. I love the manga and own the complete set twice! I rebought it when I visited Japan haha.
> 
> Light goes from a atheletic, high flying genius to a dweebie emo douche. L goes from a brilliant detective to a dweebie emo douche. Misa goes from well... Misa to a dweebie emo douche...
> 
> Ruyk was genuinely likeable in the manga and anime but in the movie he's meh.




BUT YES GUYS, no more GT/Super talk please. I'm going to get pissy and throw a temper tantrum like a child

See, the concept is neat. I guess I just don't like the media in which it's placed.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> My reply was meant as a snarky joke reply, friend.


He grew softer, but still had an edge. He's a father. No, he didn't change. His transition into _human_ remains consistent, and the pacing is well thought out.
*Vegeta always gave Goku crap for allowing Gohan to go soft, and you think it's within his personality to allow his own child to never cultivate fighting skill? I would not call that a natural transition at all. *

They certainly did make sense. It may not have been the _best_, but it's certainly a good concept. Far better than Supers'. Is this really a make-it-or-break-it point for you? haha.
*It's not make it or break it, but if you think Super's plot is ridiculous - I'm just pointing out that GT's is just as ridiculous.*

It's not at all repetitive!!! You need to relearn the word's meaning. And WHAT?!?! Baby has AMAZING personality, and is EASILY well known as one of the best "bad guys" in all of DB history by many.
*If you don't think they reuse shots in GT, watch this. These are all from one fight.

You are also the first person I've encountered who even put Baby in the top 5 villains. *


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> He grew softer, but still had an edge. He's a father. No, he didn't change. His transition into _human_ remains consistent, and the pacing is well thought out.
> *Vegeta always gave Goku crap for allowing Gohan to go soft, and you think it's within his personality to allow his own child to never cultivate fighting skill? I would not call that a natural transition at all. *
> 
> They certainly did make sense. It may not have been the _best_, but it's certainly a good concept. Far better than Supers'. Is this really a make-it-or-break-it point for you? haha.
> ...





No, shhhh.... we're back on topic now.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> No, shhhh.... we're back on topic now.


Okay, but realize that by refusing to respond to my valid points - you are making it appear that you do not have valid counterpoints.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Okay, but realize that by refusing to respond to my valid points - you are making it appear that you do not have valid counterpoints.


First, they're far from valid, lol. You're just biased toward Super and are fishing for "points".

And no, I just don't want my thread to be shut down due to off-topic-ness.


... and also, you're wrong. Like, way wrong.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> First, they're far from valid, lol. You're just biased toward Super and are fishing for "points".
> 
> And no, I just don't want my thread to be shut down due to off-topic-ness.
> 
> ...


How am I biased towards super? I was born in the early 90s, and I watched GT first.

I think the real test is this. GT was cancelled after 64 episodes, and Super is still going strong at 105 (as of tonight) - so let the ratings speak for themselves.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> How am I biased towards super? I was born in the early 90s, and I watched GT first.
> 
> I think the real test is this. GT was cancelled after 64 episodes, and Super is still going strong at 105 (as of tonight) - so let the ratings speak for themselves.


It wasn't "cancelled", first off. Second, your opinion of Super being better is waaay in the minority, friend.


*Back on topic*. 

So had anyone else seen the movie yet? Anyone going in without knowing the anime?


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> The way he shows fear with beerus is so out of character, it ruins it for me. Vegeta had his heart ripped out by freeza, and after being revived still stood up to him. He blew himself up to try and kill buu, who had just fucked everyone up. Beerus shows up and he just rolls over. It was sad.



I feel like responding to this. Part of it is Toriyama, which I don't know if he still has some disdain for the character, but I read back then, he wanted to kill Vegeta off. He was supposed to last for only one arc, his death in Z from Frieza was to be the end, but fan response told him otherwise. It's why he's lasted so long. So if he can't kill him off, then just bitch him out every once and a while. Because Super's lighter in tone than Z (save for the Goku Black and current Universal Survival Arc), Vegeta's more prone to being basically made light of. At the same time the situation you described was more on putting over Beerus than bitching out Vegeta. In fact Vegeta did stand up...for his wife, which is really powerful. In the Goku Black arc, he shows that a bit, but definitely a lot of standing up for his son (towards the climax of said arc to be specific). Now with the current arc, I would say Vegeta is far from a bitch. I think the most bitched out he was came in the form of a really silly filler episode of Super, a crossover with Dr. Slump, not meant to be taken seriously at all, so I found his treatment there to be hilarious.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> It wasn't "cancelled", first off. Second, your opinion of Super being better is waaay in the minority, friend.
> 
> 
> *Back on topic*.
> ...


I just watched the movie tonight with my roommate after I saw your post.

They messed with the plot a lot. I was not too keen on them making Light an asocial nerd. His bout with the bully was particularly displeasing. I also couldn't stand how they made Light much more influenced by the generic high school girl (cheerleader fantasy) - rather than a cool calculating individual like in the original. 

It was weird that L didn't have the same police presence he had in the anime/manga. 

I was a little off put by Ryuk being much more malevolent than in the anime/manga.

P.S. It's no secret that GT had really low ratings in Japan, and that it would have continued had it enjoyed a better reception.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I just watched the movie tonight with my roommate after I saw your post.
> 
> They messed with the plot a lot. I was not too keen on them making Light an asocial nerd. His bout with the bully was particularly displeasing. I also couldn't stand how they made Light much more influenced by the generic high school girl (cheerleader fantasy) - rather than a cool calculating individual like in the original.
> 
> ...


I just realized I was being super condescending and you were just being cool and understanding in response. I like you.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

Guess I won't watch it. Damn work network won't let me stream it.


----------



## jesterscourt (Aug 27, 2017)

I loved the Anime, bought the manga, the light novel, etc.  Watched (all?) three live action movies - and then heard they were doing an American version, from what I have seen so far it looks better than the Oldboy remake, but not by much.  I will probably watch it at some point, but I'm not rushing to watch it at this point.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

@Thirty3Three I was able to stream it after all. This movie has very little to do with the original story. The only similarities is the notebook and a couple characters names. The characters aren't the same, the rules are different, everything's been changed. Watch the anime. It may be a cartoon, but if you liked the movie, you'd be upgrading from a strip tease on a Web cam to a full on orgy. (Couldn't think of a better analogy )


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> I just watched the movie tonight with my roommate after I saw your post.
> 
> They messed with the plot a lot. I was not too keen on them making Light an asocial nerd. His bout with the bully was particularly displeasing. I also couldn't stand how they made Light much more influenced by the generic high school girl (cheerleader fantasy) - rather than a cool calculating individual like in the original.
> 
> ...


The other thing is that L wasn't emotional. Light was the one that would lose his cool from time to time. And even then, no one witnessed this first hand. Light would always go somewhere private before he would freak out. There wasn't any of the cold calculating serial killer in this one, or the emotionally detached detective.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> The other thing is that L wasn't emotional. Light was the one that would lose his cool from time to time. And even then, no one witnessed this first hand. Light would always go somewhere private before he would freak out. There wasn't any of the cold calculating serial killer in this one, or the emotionally detached detective.


Very true. Light and L seemed very much amateur in this movie. They let their emotions get in the way of their work, and that's totally out of character compared to the anime. 

Probably the most out of character thing that happened was L contemplating killing Light - and chasing him with a gun.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 27, 2017)

x65943 said:


> Very true. Light and L seemed very much amateur in this movie. They let their emotions get in the way of their work, and that's totally out of character compared to the anime.
> 
> Probably the most out of character thing that happened was L contemplating killing Light - and chasing him with a gun.


I had hopes when he told light that he only wins by checkmate. But that went out the window. I'm assuming Mia was supposed to be Missa. She was smarter than both of them, something very wrong there.


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I had hopes when he told light that he only wins by checkmate. But that went out the window. I'm assuming Mia was supposed to be Missa. She was smarter than both of them, something very wrong there.


hurr derr strong female characters you shitlord


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 27, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> I always figured Death Note was a 12 episode series, but then reading this, sounded incredulous. I looked it up, Death Note the anime only lasted 37 episodes. I never watched the series, I'm only interested in one thing and I hope someone can answer the question.
> 
> Is it so bad it's good? If not, I won't watch it. The last time I watched something I knew would suck, I got really...well not happy, and topically enough, it was an anime/manga adaption...loosely...it was Dragonball Evolution. So, I don't want a repeat offense, even though I never consumed any Death Note media.



Idk, I dun watch anime.


----------



## WeedZ (Aug 28, 2017)

* contains spoilers *


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 28, 2017)

I liked it. It wasn't great but nor was it terrible, just around decent enough.

But if I'm being honest, I only really enjoyed it because of Willem Dafoe and Margaret Qualley as I mentioned before and the actor (Wolff) who played Light wasn't too bad although the one that attempted to play L's role was so god damn shitty. Netflix clearly took plenty of liberty in changing the characters yet Netflix's L tried to copy the original L for some reason. How he'd sit, how he'd eat, how he'd talk and how he'd react.

This L seemed to be in need of meds like always.

One of my favorite scenes where Light doubts others but then says he'd kill if anyone banged or abused his girlfriend.




 

 

This scene made me chuckle.


----------



## RustInPeace (Aug 28, 2017)

I don't know if anyone's brought this up, but the director is, I don't know, kind of the go-to Hollywood filmmaker for horror movies. Coming out blazing with You're Next, which I liked, not classic, had one of my favorites as the mom, Barbara Crampton. I haven't seen his other movies, but the thing is that seemingly all those movies, save for this, have had him paired with screenwriter Simon Barrett. This comes out, he's not involved with the writing, and it's lambasted. So? And it's worrying as a horror fan because Tobe Hooper just passed away, George A. Romero passed last month, I look at who can carry the torch, and apart from digging into low budget/independent horror filmmakers, there's really only this guy, and he directed this...horror's not in a good place now.


----------



## pustal (Aug 28, 2017)

Thirty3Three said:


> I actually just started it. I felt the need to mention that I HATE anime with a PASSION. I find it geeky, nerdy, and made for people with social issues and disorders, filled with cringe-worthy emotes and over-exaggerated expressions and reactions from the characters...



I don't hate anime per se but I totally get you and agree with you. Most animes that people watch have irrealistic characters that don't behave like real people would.

And this critique comes from inside as well. For instance, Hayao Miyazak from Studio Ghibli says that the fact that many anime producers aren't social enough, do not observe and interact with enough people and are not familiar with human behavior outside their own lives is a great problem.

Now what really disturbs me is a amount of people, old enough to know better, that watch animes and think and expect people to act like the anime characters they watch. The mostly noticeable case is towards women (and some times vice versa). A lot o white knighting, obsessive behaviour and "friendzoned" dramas I see come form there, guys who expected women to act like submissive damsels like they see in anime.


----------



## frogboy (Aug 28, 2017)

> I hate anime





> Watching Death Note [Netflix]


well there's your problem... it's not anime


----------

